
Microsoft Internet Explorer users told to switch browsers over 'zero-day' flaw - alexandros
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/16/internet
======
symesc
Microsoft notified our company last Friday afternoon, and put a lot of hands
on deck to address the issue with a couple big oil companies in downtown
Calgary.

Our shop is officially Internet Explorer on the desktop, but this event has
resulted in first-ever "Use Firefox" activity to be supported corporately.
Websense was also turned up to limit web browsing beyond what we've ever done
before.

What has surprised me is the gap between our learning of the problem, and the
still (to my knowledge) unreleased patch for IE.

I am not surprised to see that it took 4 days for me to find word of this on
Hacker News: I bet most of you are using Macs or Linux on the job as well as
at home. Carry on.

~~~
alexandros
This may well be the beachhead for the introduction of firefox into some
hardcore IE-only businesses. Which can only be a good thing.

------
newmediaclay
It's still kind of depressing that so many people are using IE that this is
even an issue.

Especially the "gamers" that this virus is targeting -- shouldn't they be
using quick, reliable browsers rather than being a slave to IE!? Guess they're
not as cool as many of them think...

~~~
KevBurnsJr
Many desktop applications (AIM, Valve, WinAmp and MANY more) incorporate IE
into their application natively for ads and integrated browsers.

I picked up a bug last week for the first time in years. Just did a reformat
yesterday and I don't even use IE explicitly except to test CSS compatibility
on my own sites.

Edit: I would love a good excuse to retreat to Linux.

